
37 Signals: For a Company That Sells Productivity, A Space That Fosters It - shedd
http://www.fastcodesign.com/1662465/for-a-company-that-sells-productivity-a-space-that-fosters-it
======
thirdstation
It will be interesting to see how this office changes the culture of
37signals.

Will a rift occur between the in-office personnel, who have lots of face-time,
and the remote employees?

37signals has been a great example of how you can be successful without being
co-located. The article says more employees are coming into the office though.
I think a bias toward working more, and more effectively, with the people you
can see is unavoidable. I've seen it happen.

